# Is Caribsea Aragonite and Cichlid Mix same thing ?



## toyopl (May 30, 2020)

Bought Cichlid Mix in White and Aragonite Aragamax Select trying to find good substrate for my setup.
However when I got second product home, and compared both bags, it looks identical.
Is there anything in one product that is different ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do the bags have a list of materials and percentages of each?


----------



## toyopl (May 30, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Do the bags have a list of materials and percentages of each?


None that I can see.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You'll probably need to contact Caribsea via email as their website doesn't state anything either.


----------

